# Pipe board cut.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You know how one thing leads to another? Well .... curves ......hmmmmmm


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Man you sure have those creative juices flowing lately.

Looks great and props for the creative use of materials.

(Heads off and checks price of clear acrylic, thick walled tubing...)


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great idea! That seems like it would feel nice in the hand.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cunning!

What's the verdict?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i like i like


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic, good job buddy!


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

A wonderfully simple idea, yet I've never seen it done before. Nice job 

Many years ago I used similar pipe in non-slingshot projects, and if I recall it's quite soft. Nice and easy to work, and shouldn't shatter, but how durable do you think it will be?


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's awesome. Very creative.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thats a great idea! i like it much.

greetings geko


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Great idea! I like this innovative concepts a lot.
This particularly might be inspiration for Arturito, as he likes rounded palm support.. 

What material is that? PVC?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

congratulations beanflip on "out of the box" thinking. them curves in the forks already go with the bands natural "V" pull angle . ever consider doing it with round wood ? just cut it in half, semi-circle shape, "D", and just cut like you did. im assumeing, just like everyone else, that its some form of pvc pipe.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Brilliant !


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Cool Idea!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That is the first time I saw something like that, Bean!

Very clever, you are weighing strong on the cool scale.

LGD


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW how sweat i realy like it , how is`t slingin ? any video ?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

cool stuff! Wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Who'da thunk it" Great immagination. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

very intervesting! Let us know how you dig it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Man, I always like something really new! -- Tex


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Super cool idea!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Neat idea Bean let us know how these beasts turn out.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yes it is 2 1/2" PVC. It shoots pretty good. I am just not used to it yet. To have a sling that carries the band pressure across the web of the hand was the goal. I new whatever board cut pattern I used would be narrowed by the curve of the pipe. This one was pretty wide anyway so it worked well. I can feel a little flex at full draw but I know the material will not break. If you give it a try I would love to hear your results.

I am going to go ahead with a little self promotion here. Plant a little seed you might say. Nomination for SSM for innovation?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Brilliant, my friend!!!

On a escale of inventiveness, this ones reaches the top!!

Thanks for opening more "doors of perception" to the slingshot community!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that's something interesting for sure Bean. Thinking outside the proverbial box-very cool!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is slick, as if I didn't have enough to di I am already thinking about thick black pipe.

Very cool.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Now that's something interesting for sure Bean. Thinking outside the proverbial box-very cool!


It's an honor to get noticed by you Flatband. Thanks


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> That is slick, as if I didn't have enough to di I am already thinking about thick black pipe.
> Very cool.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang, Bean-man! I've seen some really sick sling-psychos on here, but I think you take the cake lately. That is truly sick, man -- take a bow!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Dang, Bean-man! I've seen some really sick sling-psychos on here, but I think you take the cake lately. That is truly sick, man -- take a bow!!!


Lol! Thank you very much master Dayhiker!


----------



## BuBsMuBollock (Mar 20, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Mate, thats a brilliant idea! WAY out of the box!


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

That looks very good. Being in the welding business, I think I have some 2 1/2" aluminum pipe around here. I might have to try this.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow... That's awesome! I would have never thought to do that . Here is an example of another pvc slingshot. I split a 1 inch pipe, then heated up and molded it. I finished up with camo ductape. It has ammo storage! I'm going to have to make some pipe board cuts.


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

very nice idea. I think it would look great to use a bamboo tube.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excelente! Great idea!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Woah man! never would of thought of that ... :bowdown:


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Never thought of that, awesome!

Great survival tip/tool


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I made a stick/kinda pfs shooter based on this sling shot from Honduras.notice the fork hit lol.you can shoot arrows through the tube also. Pvc is a great survival tool.never thought to cut a shape out of it.that's awesome.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Beanflip... How much does it flex? I made one today from 2" schedule 80 and it flexes. Not sure if schedule 40 is stronger.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Arnisador78 said:


> Hey Beanflip... How much does it flex? I made one today from 2" schedule 80 and it flexes. Not sure if schedule 40 is stronger.


40 is thinner than 80. I think 80 would flex less. Flex is ok. Brittle pipe would be a problem.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I like this innovation a great deal. The advantage that I can see is that unlike HDPE you can glue PVC together. So I am thinking that you could layer for more strength, add swells, etc.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

flipgun said:


> I like this innovation a great deal. The advantage that I can see is that unlike HDPE you can glue PVC together. So I am thinking that you could layer for more strength, add swells, etc.


Yes this is what I plan on doing as soon as I get a chance. I am going to experiment with flattening it as well.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

You are a real craftsman, i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually bought schedule 40 electrical conduit. I was looking at the 80 but didn't pay attention. Any way I cut a couple of pieces and flattened it out... And am now glueing a couple of layers! Can't wait to cut it.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing creativity!! Nice work!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Clever idea, Bean.


----------

